# Der PC Games-Podcast 148: Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Test-Wertungen, hohe Verkaufspreise und mehr



## Peter Bathge (21. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games-Podcast 148: Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Test-Wertungen, hohe Verkaufspreise und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games-Podcast 148: Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Test-Wertungen, hohe Verkaufspreise und mehr


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (21. Mai 2012)

Sobald es was zu Essen gibt, kommt der Victor


----------



## marcohfm (21. Mai 2012)

schön, dass der viktor mal wieder dabei is


----------



## Cityboy (21. Mai 2012)

Hoffe das die Bäuchlein zufrieden sind, und der Hunger nach etwas süßem gestillt wurde.


----------



## Butchnass (21. Mai 2012)

Peter scheint genau zu wissen, wie man ein Messer halten muss...


----------



## Kakrafoon (22. Mai 2012)

Haben wir Euch zu viel über Diablo geredet? Hätten wir lieber über das Tanztheater der 1920er oder Weinanbau in Namibia sprechen sollen? Es ist ein bisschen mit uns durchgegangen, aber das war endlich mal ein Spiel, wo alle anwesenden Volontäre und Redakteure mitreden konnten. Beim Thema Diablo ist halt auch jeder gleich ein bisschen ein Experte...


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Haben wir Euch zu viel über Diablo geredet? Hätten wir lieber über das Tanztheater der 1920er oder Weinanbau in Namibia reden sollen? Es ist ein bisschen mit uns durchgegangen, aber das war endlich mal ein Spiel, wo alle Volontäre und Redakteure mitreden konnten. Beim Thema Diablo ist halt auch jeder gleich ein bisschen ein Experte...


 
Ich am Anfang wo ich den Ablauf gesehen habe; Oh, nur zwei Themenblöcke, na der wird ja nicht so Abwechslungsreich
Aber ich fand den dennoch ziemlich Unterhaltsam und Kurzweilig


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (22. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Haben wir Euch zu viel über Diablo geredet? Hätten wir lieber über das Tanztheater der 1920er oder Weinanbau in Namibia sprechen sollen? Es ist ein bisschen mit uns durchgegangen, aber das war endlich mal ein Spiel, wo alle anwesenden Volontäre und Redakteure mitreden konnten. Beim Thema Diablo ist halt auch jeder gleich ein bisschen ein Experte...


 
Bei so einem großem Spiel geht das klar
Und es war auch sehr informativ!!


----------



## Steffke100 (22. Mai 2012)

ChristianWeigel schrieb:


> Haben wir Euch zu viel über Diablo geredet? Hätten wir lieber über das Tanztheater der 1920er oder Weinanbau in Namibia sprechen sollen? Es ist ein bisschen mit uns durchgegangen, aber das war endlich mal ein Spiel, wo alle anwesenden Volontäre und Redakteure mitreden konnten. Beim Thema Diablo ist halt auch jeder gleich ein bisschen ein Experte...


 
Nope. Ich finde es sogar gut wenn ihr mal ein bisschen mehr in die Tiefe geht.

Was war jetzt eigentlich das geheimnisvolle Spiel über das ihr (erst seit heute) reden könnt?


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Mai 2012)

Steffke100 schrieb:


> Nope. Ich finde es sogar gut wenn ihr mal ein bisschen mehr in die Tiefe geht.
> 
> Was war jetzt eigentlich das geheimnisvolle Spiel über das ihr (erst seit heute) reden könnt?


 
*trommelwirbel*
Company of Heroes 2


----------



## Ashesfall (22. Mai 2012)

wow leute ich höre jetzt seit einem halben jahr euren cast und finde ihn auch echt toll aber mit diesem cast fragt man sich wirklich was für leute da eigentlich arbeiten. seit ihr alle vorm hungertot, das ihr keine 2 stunden ohne essen und trinken leben könnt?
könnt ihr nicht eure süßigkeit vorher abfüllen wenn es ohne esse nicht geht? genau das gleiche mit dem trinken. alle 20min wird irgendwas auf gemacht.
ich höre 5 cast pro woche - pcgames,areagames,buffed,epicbattlecry und the axe factor. aber ihr seit da echt die krönung ... 
natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin hören ich mag euern inhalt und auch die art wie aber das mit dem essen die ganze zeit ist echt übel und stört den hörfluß extrem.

man bekommt leider wirklich den eindruck ihr macht das mit absicht

zu diablo3: wie kann man ein spiel bewerten wenn man nicht mal einen charakter auf max level gespielt habt? später wird das spiel doch erst richtig interessant und herausfordernd. ich bin jetzt gerade auf inferno und das ist echt hardcore.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (22. Mai 2012)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> wow leute ich höre jetzt seit einem halben jahr euren cast und finde ihn auch echt toll aber mit diesem cast fragt man sich wirklich was für leute da eigentlich arbeiten. seit ihr alle vorm hungertot, das ihr keine 2 stunden ohne essen und trinken leben könnt?
> könnt ihr nicht eure süßigkeit vorher abfüllen wenn es ohne esse nicht geht? genau das gleiche mit dem trinken. alle 20min wird irgendwas auf gemacht.
> ich höre 5 cast pro woche - pcgames,areagames,buffed,epicbattlecry und the axe factor. aber ihr seit da echt die krönung ...
> natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin hören ich mag euern inhalt und auch die art wie aber das mit dem essen die ganze zeit ist echt übel und stört den hörfluß extrem.
> ...


 
Naja gut die Redakteure opfern hier ihre persönliche Zeit um uns zu Informieren und uns zu unterhalten denke ich , also sollte man auch die Essgeräusche verkraften können, und so schlimm sind sie dann ja auch nicht. So oft wird in den Podcasts ja auch nicht gegessen also gönn ihnen dass mal


----------



## Kakrafoon (22. Mai 2012)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> wow leute ich höre jetzt seit einem halben jahr euren cast und finde ihn auch echt toll aber mit diesem cast fragt man sich wirklich was für leute da eigentlich arbeiten. seit ihr alle vorm hungertot, das ihr keine 2 stunden ohne essen und trinken leben könnt?
> könnt ihr nicht eure süßigkeit vorher abfüllen wenn es ohne esse nicht geht? genau das gleiche mit dem trinken. alle 20min wird irgendwas auf gemacht.
> ich höre 5 cast pro woche - pcgames,areagames,buffed,epicbattlecry und the axe factor. aber ihr seit da echt die krönung ...
> natürlich werde ich euch weiterhin hören ich mag euern inhalt und auch die art wie aber das mit dem essen die ganze zeit ist echt übel und stört den hörfluß extrem.
> ...



Na gut, dieses Mal war es besonders kruschpelig mit all den Leckereien. Aber sonst? Wir sitzen da eben in einer schallisolierten, muckelig-warmen Aufnahmekabine im Format 2x2 Meter, da müssen wir ab und zu etwas Flüssigkeit zu uns nehmen, um nicht zu verdursten. Wir könnten ja stattdessen unsere Zungen an einem feuchten Schwamm benetzen, das macht keinen Krach.


----------



## Ashesfall (22. Mai 2012)

leg doch nicht alles auf die goldwage.
ich meinte vor allem nur diesen cast und will mit meiner kritik nur vorbeugen das es in zukunft so weiter geht. schon mal was von "trinken in glas einfüllen" gehört? sorry aber wenn du mit dem schwam kommst dann kann ich auch mit dem glas etwas patzig sein .

es war diesmal nur so das man irgendwann total aus den hörfluß raus gekommen ist. ist  ja jetzt auch nicht so wild ich fand den cast gut wie immer und bleib bei euch aber etwas mehr drauf achten wäre echt cool. in 2 stunden ist noch niemand verhungert oder verdurstet solltet ihr da anders sein auch kein problem. kurz vorher abfüllen bzw nen glas nehmen und es geht auch.


----------



## Hannes96 (22. Mai 2012)

bin neu hier wo kann man fragen hinschreiben


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

Hannes96 schrieb:


> bin neu hier wo kann man fragen hinschreiben


 
Also am besten kommen Fragen an die man auf eine Kekspackung geschrieben hat


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (22. Mai 2012)

Hm... auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, hier jetzt querzutreiben, aber da ich den Cast meist zum Frühstück oder Abendessen höre und stört mich die "Essgeräuschkulisse" garnicht. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Da Frau und Kind am Morgen meist noch schlafen bzw. am Abend im Bett (Kind)/auf Arbeit (Frau) sind, finde ich diese Ersatz-Ess-Familie  sogar recht heimelig.


----------



## Demondead (22. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also am besten kommen Fragen an die man auf eine Kekspackung geschrieben hat


 
Oder alternativ einfach hier im Kommentar/Forum.


----------



## ev3rest (22. Mai 2012)

moin Potcastler,

wie stehts eigentlich um Geheimakte 3? Schon lang ist still um das Spiel geworden. Releas ist nur 2012 bekannt. Hoffe muss nicht alzulang darauf warten. 
Was sind eure letzten Infos die ihr von Deep silver habt?

Danke


----------



## Cityboy (23. Mai 2012)

ev3rest schrieb:


> moin Potcastler,
> 
> wie stehts eigentlich um Geheimakte 3? Schon lang ist still um das Spiel geworden. Releas ist nur 2012 bekannt. Hoffe muss nicht alzulang darauf warten.
> Was sind eure letzten Infos die ihr von Deep silver habt?
> ...


Sommer 2012 / Juli-August
Release Termin


----------



## slyvonvoigt (23. Mai 2012)

bisschen viel gelaber heute


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

slyvonvoigt schrieb:


> bisschen viel gelaber heute


 
ich glaub das haben die meisten Podcast ansich das die Primär aus gesprochenem Wort bestehen, außer Felix fängt da an wie Gregor bei Gameone Musik mit rein zu schneiden, wobei ich nichts dagegen hätte, aber ich glaube Felix


----------



## Cityboy (23. Mai 2012)

Liebes Podcast Team,
vielen Dank für das Überaschungspaket. Hat mich ja voll aus den Socken gehauen 

VIELEN DANK!

Ich bin total Begeistert !!!


----------



## Bergischlaender (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Podcastler.
Montag ist ja Podcast-Tag. Und diesmal auch Feiertag. Kommt der Podcast trotzdem pünktlich, oder wird er verschoben?
Gruss,
Bergischländer.


----------



## Nesquick_John (25. Mai 2012)

hallöle podcastler!
super podcast mal wieder, auch wenn ich nicht diablo spiele doch interressant. da das aber nicht mejhr erwähnt wird, einige fragen:

was macht blizzardjetzt eigentlich? kommt vielleicht mal eine neue IP?
und kann man eventuell eine neue ip von valve erwarten?
und könnt über über max panye 3 reden?


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

Nesquick_John schrieb:


> was macht blizzardjetzt eigentlich? kommt vielleicht mal eine neue IP?


 
naja, die schrauben ja im Moment noch an *Titan*, was eine neue IP werden soll, aber darüber ist halt so überhaupt nichts bekann und wird auch dieses Jahr nicht mehr vorgestellt werden, die haben ja schon hier wegen "arbeit" ihre Messeauftritte und die Blizzcon gecancelt
ansonsten schrauben die noch an StarCraft Heart of the Swarm, WoW Mists of Pandaria und warscheinlich schon so Konzeptmäßig am Protoss Addon und man schaut ja immer noch das man evtl. da eine Diablo-Konsolenversion machen will

aber hier, noch ne Frage:
Bei Steam kann man sich jetzt auch wohl Indie Game - The Movie kaufen, also nach Spielen und einer Zeitschrift nun auch einen Film, denkt ihr dass dies eine einmalige Aktion einmalig sein wird oder wir demnächst noch mehr davon sehen werden, z.B. wie die Double Fine Dokus?


----------



## ng-gaming (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo podcastler mal wieder eine super Folge aber nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Denkt ihr dass es z.B. in England, Menschen gibt die mit der Synchronisation ihrer Muttersprache nicht zufrieden sind und vlt. Auf Deutsch umstellen, oder ist das  ein Problem welches nur wir  deutschen Zocker haben.

2. Gibt es eurer Meinung nach Spiele/Filme/Serien wo die deutsche Synchro am Besten ist? Mir fallen da nur die Eddie Murphy Filme ein, die auf deutsch um einiges besser sind.

3. Auf welchen Kinofilm freut ihr euch dieses Jahr am Meisten? Batman,Hobbit,Prometheus,Spiderman oder doch was ganz anderes?


----------



## Enisra (27. Mai 2012)

ng-gaming schrieb:


> 1. Denkt ihr dass es z.B. in England, Menschen gibt die mit der Synchronisation ihrer Muttersprache nicht zufrieden sind und vlt. Auf Deutsch umstellen, oder ist das  ein Problem welches nur wir  deutschen Zocker haben.


 
ähm, ich glaube da verwechselst irgendwo ein Stück die Sache mit der Englischen Spracheinstellung weils angeblich cooler klingt und dessen weil die Deutsche Syncro grottig ist und mal ehrlich, auch eine Englische Syncro kann total mies sein und das nervt doch eigentlich jeden wenn da ein Text nur gelangweilt runtergelesen wird, siehe Gothic 3 der Held, ein deutsches Spiel aber eine Betonung zun weglaufen und es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als schlecht Syncronisierte Spielfiguren
Und das die Engländer wenn weniger ein Problem damit haben dürften, liegt wohl dann auch daran, das es sich lohnt in gute Sprecher zu investieren, weil man das Quasi weltweit verkaufen kann

Ach ja, könnte ihr mal den Viktor in den Tonkabuff mitnehmen und den mal über seinen Ausflug nach Belgien und die Spiele dort berichten lassen

Und noch so vielleicht ne Hardwarefrage zum sammeln:
Wieso will eigentlich jedes Spiel nochmal DirectX installieren? Das ist zwar ganz gut für den Fall wenn man immer noch DX 7 hat, aber kann man da keine Abfrage einbauen das bei gleicher Version oder besser der Punkt übersprungen wird oder steht da irgendwas so in den Spezifikationen das es auch immer installiert werden muss?


----------



## MightyMetalMonk (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Podcastler!
Zwei, bzw drei Fragen:
1.Testet ihr Binairy Domain noch?
2/3. Spielt jemand in der Redaktion noch BF3, und wenn ja existiert dieser PCG-Server noch?
MfG, MightyMetalMonk


----------



## Enisra (27. Mai 2012)

MightyMetalMonk schrieb:


> 1.Testet ihr Binairy Domain noch?


 
nein
...
denn,
...
das wurde schon getestet, ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe drin


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2012)

ng-gaming schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es eurer Meinung nach Spiele/Filme/Serien wo die deutsche Synchro am Besten ist? Mir fallen da nur die Eddie Murphy Filme ein, die auf deutsch um einiges besser sind.


Der Erfolg der Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill Filme hierzulande basiert hauptsächlich auf der Synchro/Nachvertonung.
Bud wurde wohl mal gefragt, ob er das weiß...er meinte, dass es ihm bewusst ist (hab ich mal so gehört).


----------



## Enisra (27. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der Erfolg der Bud Spence und Terrence Hill Filme hierzulande basiert hauptsächlich auf der Synchro/Nachvertonung.
> Bud wurde wohl mal gefragt, ob er das weiß...er meinte, dass es ihm bewusst ist (hab ich mal so gehört).


 
ja, oder Die 2 wurden hier ja auch deutlich anderster Syncronisiert und die wurde auch so in Frankreich umgesetzt, also mit den deutschen Dialog-Büchern und nicht mit den englischen
Die läuft im übrigen auch grade wieder auf zdf_neo oder kultur, eins von den beiden

Wobei, so noch so ein Fast-Fall wo die deutsche Syncro besser ist, ist ja MASH, aber nicht aufgrund dem Punkt weil die Sprecher besser sind oder die Texte besser, sondern alleine deswegen weil in Deutschland dieses Unding von Laughtrack weggelassen wurde


----------



## Emandil (28. Mai 2012)

Leute Leute.....man möchte meinen nach 148 Folgen würde es mal tontechnisch "bergauf" gehen, aber nein....es wird immer noch auf das übelste geraschelt, geknistert, gekaut, geschmatz und getrunken........dies war tatsächlich der erste Podcast, den ich in der Mitte leider ausmachen musste, weil über meine Kopfhörer das Geknister wirklich unerträglich war!

Ich kenne das eigentlich nur von "3 Hörer" Podcasts.......versucht doch bitte etwas professioneller ranzugehen, wir wollen euch nicht bei eurer Frühstückspause zuhören! Und wenn es schon sein muss, dann füllt doch die Gummibärchen vorher in eine Schüssel!

Es wurde sich schon so oft darüber beschwert, das es für mich unverständlich ist, wie in Folge 148 immernoch so amateurhaft damit umgegangen wird!  ....wenigstens ging es eh nur um Diablo 3, man hat also keine wichtigen Neuankündigungen etc. verpasst.

Da ich aber trotzdem eurem Schmatzcast treu bleiben werde hab ich zur Versöhnung auch noch eine Frage. Die Testwertungen im Magazin entsprechen ja natürlich eurem eigenen Spielspaßverständnis, wie geht ihr aber damit um, das ihr Diablo 3 eine 91 gebt, während dieses Spiel auf Metacritic (aktueller Stand 4538 Votes mit 4,1/10 Wertung), euren eigenen Userwertungen (aktuller Stand 97 Votes mit 81% und Amazon (aktueller Stand 1949 Votes mit 2,5 Sternen) von den Spielern weltweit durchschnittlich bis schlecht bewertet wird? Und nein das sind nicht alles Onlinezwangmiesmacher, der Großteil der Bewertungen straft tatsächlich die Belanglosigkeit (gegenüber D2) dieses Spiels ab.
Mir geht es bei dieser Frage auch NICHT um eine Wertungsdiskussion an sich, sondern nur darum, wie ihr damit umgeht, einem Spiel eine hohe Wertung zu geben und dann mitzubekommen, das es bei den Spielern (komplett?) "durchfällt". D3 ist da grad nur ein schönes aktuelles Beispiel, man könnte da genauso Modern Warfare 3 ranziehen, über das ihr selbst im Podcast mehrfach müde gegähnt habt, aber trotzdem eine 91 bekommen hat.

Beste Grüße
Emandil


----------



## DevilBringerNero (28. Mai 2012)

Servus liebes PC Games Podcast Team,
mich würde interessieren wie Spieleentwickler Nachforschungen anstellen.
Wie kann Infinity Ward einen AC-130 so detailgetreu nachbauen. 
Wie kommen sie an diese militärischen Informationen und wo ist die Grenze, was dürfen Entiwckler im Allgemeinen nicht realitätsnah in ihre Spiele einbinden? Welche Gesetze stehen ihnen da im Weg?


----------



## Ichliebeeurenpodcast (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Podcastler,
mal wieder ein super Podcast!!!
Hier mal eine Schnellfragerunde:
Mac oder PC
X-box oder Playstation
CoD oder Bf (Battlefield)
Fifa oder PES (Pro Evolution Soccer)
IOS oder Android
Gamepad oder Tastatur
Dirt oder NfS (Need for Speed)
Nintendo 3ds oder PSVita
Kuchen oder Kekse
Blu-Ray oder DVD
Computer Bild Spiele oder Gamestar

Wie sprecht ihr Gta aus.
Dschi Ti Ey oder GEH TEH A   ???????
Danke für den jedesmal SUPER guten Podcast!!!
 P.S. Das Knistern und Rascheln stört mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2012)

hm, kommt eigentlich heute//gleich noch nen Podcast oder nehmt ihr den erster Morgen auf?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2012)

Sieht so aus, als hätten die Kollegen ihn auf morgen verschoben. Ich hab keine Ahnung, bin streng genommen im Urlaub


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hätten die Kollegen ihn auf morgen verschoben. Ich hab keine Ahnung, bin streng genommen im Urlaub


 
sind wir das streng genommen an einem Feiertag nicht relativ gesehen fast alle 
Na, dann entspann dich mal schön


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (28. Mai 2012)

So hätt da auch ne frage, nachdem ich mich jetzt endlich wieder an meinen Pc schleppen kann, also los:
Was habt ihr auf der Arbeit und Zuhause für Pc`s und wie teuer waren diese??
Wie oft bekommt ihr auf der Arbeit neue Pc`s??
Verzeiht mir diese Langweiligen Fragen und habt einen schönen Podcast-Tag


----------



## ViktorEippert (29. Mai 2012)

Kurze Zwischeninformation für alle, die auf den Podcast warten:
Die Tonkabine ist heute bereits von früh bis spät komplett ausgebucht, weshalb wir den Podcast diese Woche erst morgen aufnehmen können.

Ihr habt also noch einen Tag lang die Chance, weitere Fragen zu stellen. 
Schöne Grüße vom Podcast-Team


----------



## Chriscool (29. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei, so noch so ein Fast-Fall wo die deutsche Syncro besser ist, ist ja MASH,



Endlich mal jemand der MASH kennt, beste serie


----------



## Gwath (29. Mai 2012)

Da ihr meinen Nickname (den ich übrigens auch doof finde, aber keine Wahl hatte) nicht aussprechen könnt, sagt einfach 

"Marat fragt:
Kommt es Euch nicht so vor, dass die Dropchancen auf Unique oder Setitems in Diablo 3 EXTREM niedrig sind (Bsp.: mein Kumpel und ich, wir spielen immer zu zweit, sind beide level 60, Schwierigkeit Hölle, Akt 3. Er hat noch nichts gefunden und ich nur ein Item im ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad) ? Eigentlich ist es schon fast traurig, dass man komplettes Spiel nichts außer gelb findet.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2012)

Chriscool schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der MASH kennt, beste serie


 
Wie kann man MASH nicht kennen? 
Das ist schon echt eine Bildungslücke, das ja wie Star Trek nicht zu kennen 

Aber ja, MASH war schon Super


----------



## Facemeltor (29. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Inwieweit ist euch das "A Song of Ice and Fire"/Game of Thrones-Universum bekannt? Habt ihr die Bücher gelesen/die Serie geguckt? Stange ist ja mMn zurecht begeistert, was die TV-Serie angeht. 
Leider ist bisher noch kein PC-Spiel erschienen, welches damit mithalten kann. Das Strategiespiel hat nichts als Armutswertungen eingeheimst und das bald erscheinende RPG (zu dem ihr (falls ihr's testet) wahrschenlich nichts sagen dürft) sieht auch nicht zuuuu beeindruckend aus. 
Ist dies eine weitere Lizenz, die auf den interaktiven Müllhaufen geworfen wird, oder wisst ihr von anderen Spielen, die im fraglichen Universum angesiedelt sind? (Oder gibts Gerüchte?)


----------



## Cityboy (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte eine Frage an den Viktor 
Du hast mal in einem der letzen 5 Podcasts erwähnt bzw auf eine Leserfrage geantwortet, das du das Ende von Persona 4 toll fandest... Lohnt sich das Game zu spielen?, ist es gut? .. und weisst du schon ob Teil 5 für PS 3 erscheinen wird?


----------



## Ankylo (29. Mai 2012)

Ich stelle auch mal Fragen im PCG-Podcast, Grüße an Viktor. 

1) Ich plane den (Wieder-)Einstieg, nach gut 8 Jahren Pause, in den Bereich PC Gaming und möchte wissen, worauf es heutzutage bei PC Games v.a. hardwaretechnisch ankommt.

2) Was sind eure Lieblingsnaschereien? Vielleicht folgt bald ein Paket.


----------



## Vietcong-Freak (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Potcastler,

Was ist jetzt mit den Indie-Empfehlungen in jedem Potcast?
Was ist mit dem Hardwarepotcast?
Und welche Spiele/Apps könnt ihr für Android empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## mortin40000 (30. Mai 2012)

hi,
könnt ihr was über Spec(k)-Ops: The Line erzählen?
würde mich interessieren ob es jetzt crap wird, wie es sich vermuten ließe wenn es im Sommerloch released wird?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Witt98 (30. Mai 2012)

moin zusammen will auch wieder mal was schicken, weiß aber nicht so recht was.. Was wollt ihr denn so aus dem Schwiizerland? 
Und noch was anderes: Was hört ihr im Moment so für Musik?


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Mai 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> moin zusammen will auch wieder mal was schicken, weiß aber nicht so recht was.. Was wollt ihr denn so aus dem Schwiizerland?


 
Toblerone!!!1111einseinself


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (30. Mai 2012)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Ich stelle auch mal Fragen im PCG-Podcast, Grüße an Viktor.
> 
> 1) Ich plane den (Wieder-)Einstieg, nach gut 8 Jahren Pause, in den Bereich PC Gaming und möchte wissen, worauf es heutzutage bei PC Games v.a. hardwaretechnisch ankommt.


 
Ich kann nur empfehlen, da ich mir von meinem Konfer-Geld einen Pc gekauft habe und mich ein bisschen informiert habe, würde man erstmals wissen wollen, was für Spiele du spielen wolltest...
Wenn du ein Battlefield 3 flüssig spielen willst, solltets du dir MINDESTENS einen CPU für 200€ holen, einen Graka ab 230€ ein Mainboard, was RAM mit hohem Takt unterstützt, also so um die 150€ dafür!
Für den eben angesprochen RAM würde ich auch sagen, dass es heutzutage Sinn macht sich 8Gb zukaufen da man spielerisch profitiert und er nur sehr wenig zurzeit kostet(!) undes wäre gut, wenn du Ram nehmen würdest, der 1600Ghz oder mehr unterstütztAchja Netzteil könnte ich dir Bequiet empfehlen mit ca. 530Watt aufwärts!
Mein Pc hat mit Tastatur ca. 870€ gekostet und er schafft bei BF3 alles auf Ultra 30-50 Fps
Nur so als Gedankenanstupser ;D


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (30. Mai 2012)

Achja @Ankylo ,
du kommst doch vom Play3 Cast, oder??


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (30. Mai 2012)

Still no Podcast??


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (30. Mai 2012)

kommt kein cast weil Viktor auf dem weg nach Mordor ist? den ring hatte er ja schon bekommen!


----------



## Gwath (30. Mai 2012)

Podcast, wo?


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2012)

hm, Fehler 37?


----------



## krabby1208 (30. Mai 2012)

Wo ist der Podcast, auf den ich mich gefreut hatte


----------



## Ankylo (30. Mai 2012)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Achja @Ankylo ,
> du kommst doch vom Play3 Cast, oder??


 
Jupp, ich komme vo Play3 Cast bei dem ich schon zu Gast war.  Aber ich lausche auch den PC Games Podcast jede Woche gespannt, einfach weil dort mehr Informationen zu Spielen erhalte.

Danke für den Tipps mit dem PC. Das hat noch ein wenig Zeit, aber wenn ich mir einen PC holen, dann soll er nicht nur die aktuellen Spiele wie Skyrim und bald Far Cry 3 abdecken, sondern sollte wenn dann auch eine Weile halten. Wobei ich durchaus bereit bin im Jahr einen Beitrag in die Aufrüstung zu investieren.


----------



## Cityboy (30. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, Fehler 37?


Muhaha, Grosser! ,....-  ist das ein Tag heute... ich sag es dir  ... Kein Diablo, kein Podcast, Freundin auch ausser Lande... naja.. da bleibt nur noch das kühle Blonde ... *fruuuuuuust* *g*


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2012)

hm, eigentlich wär das ja ein Idealer Beitrag für den Hardwarehoschi und den *PCGames PC - Ankylo-Edition* 
Naja, aber ich würde mal sagen das die Zeiten wo man jedes Jahr aufrüsten hätte sollen (als ob das die meisten wirklich gemacht haben) eigentlich schon ein weilchen vorbei sind


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (30. Mai 2012)

Jupp, 
mit nem 1000€ Pc kommt man ca 2-3 Jahre oder so klar..


----------



## Cityboy (30. Mai 2012)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Jupp,
> mit nem 1000€ Pc kommt man ca 2-3 Jahre oder so klar..


Quatsch ... 500 Euro langt. Mach ich schon seit Jahren so ... kann auch heute noch mit meinem Quadcore und meiner 460gtx lockerflockig alles Hochspielen und hab die Kiste schon 3 Jahre. Werd erst nächstes Jahr aufrüssten.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (30. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Quatsch ... 500 Euro langt. Mach ich schon seit Jahren so ... kann auch heute noch mit meinem Quadcore und meiner 460gtx lockerflockig alles Hochspielen und hab die Kiste schon 3 Jahre. Werd erst nächstes Jahr aufrüssten.


 
Ich habe mit Bildschirm und so gerechnet


----------



## Cityboy (30. Mai 2012)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Bildschirm und so gerechnet


Kriegst du auch für 150-170 Euro ... sind dann halt 650 Euro .. aber immernoch keine 1000


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (31. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Kriegst du auch für 150-170 Euro ... sind dann halt 650 Euro .. aber immernoch keine 1000


 
Bildschirm Festplatte, Netzteil, halt wenn man neukauft


----------

